# Daily Manna for Wednesday, March 15, 2006



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

At that time Jesus said, 'I praise you, Father, Lord of heaven and earth, because you have hidden these things from the wise and learned, and revealed them to little children. Yes, Father, for this was your good pleasure. 'All things have been committed to me by my Father. No one knows the Son except the Father, and no one knows the Father except the Son and those to whom the Son chooses to reveal him. 'Come to me, all you who are weary and burdened, and I will give you rest. Take my yoke upon you and learn from me, for I am gentle and humble in heart, and you will find rest for your souls. For my yoke is easy and my burden is light.' Matthew 11:25-30 NIV


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Praise the Lord. We sing a gospel song that includes that scripture. Thanks for sharing "THE WORD" "THE TRUTH".


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

"you have *hidden* these things from the wise and learned"

"no one knows the Father except the Son and those to whom the Son chooses to *reveal* him"

God is hidden from us until the Son reveals him. We can (and should) share the word of God with everyone, but we cannot debate them into the Kingdom of God. Aren't you glad we don't have that responsibility?! I am.


----------

